# IS the way forward



## axtstern (Mar 28, 2017)

The M6 has been anounced with build in ditional IS.
Since the original M I was waiting for an M with build in viewfinder and now that it exists I am not sure if I should skip it and get an M that would add real value to my Sigma Art lenses which do not have OS and of course which would be usefull with all my old L glass...

Spinning this thought a little further.. what are the chances for this technology to arrive in the next edition of the 7D? Using the good old 135 2.0 L stabilized on a real fast mirror slapper sounds great to me. How much can you gain from a sensor based IS?


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 28, 2017)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but was under the impression the M6's digital IS only applied to video, as inter-frame stabilizing...


----------



## bholliman (Mar 28, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but was under the impression the M6's digital IS only applied to video, as inter-frame stabilizing...



Yes, just video not stills


----------



## axtstern (Mar 28, 2017)

Ouch....

and there goes another dream


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2017)

You can apply digital stabilizing to video in post production as well.


----------

